

“Microsoft security software (...) removes this unwanted software” (AskToolbar) - luso_brazilian
http://www.microsoft.com/security/portal/threat/encyclopedia/entry.aspx?Name=BrowserModifier%3AWin32%2FAskToolbarNotifier&wa=wsignin1.0#tab=1

======
devopsproject
I'm visiting the inlaws in a few days which means I'll be spending sometime
removing browser toolbars. Again. Microsoft needs to remove a few more.

------
cordite
Will Oracle, the ever righteous ask toolbar installer, sue Microsoft because
of this? That, or will the makers of such toolbars do so?

